# Wiring Diagram for 1987 TRX 350 Honda 4x4



## Momule1

I need a PDF wiring Diagram For a 1987 or eqivilant Honda TRX 4x4.
Primarly Of the ignition Switch I have wires off.
Thanks
Momule1


----------



## phreebsd

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=cat&id=3


----------

